# My New Rabbits. Picture heavy Thread! Be warned, some high levels of Cuteness!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Went to Clithroe last night.
And Clare (Bosshogg) also brought over the rabbits she got me at Selby last week.
Here are our New Bunnies. Alex, my daughter is over the moon with her new Mini Lops, and is now becoming a Junior BRC member. Beren, my son got his new Netherland Dwarfs for his Stud so he's seriuosly happy!

Me, I'm still buzzin at getting a Rare Breed Thuringer Buck for £2.

Thuringer Buck. 









Dutch Buck









Castor Rex buck









Otter Netherland Dwarf Doe and Buck








and their 2 babies both bucks









Broken Tortie Mini Lop Doe. Pregnant and thin. Alice is now being spoilt rotton.









Black Fox Mini Lop Doe









Black Self Mini Lop Doe









Magpie Earred Mini Lop Buck









Albino Mini Lop Buck









Black Fox Rex Buck









Silver Butterfly Lion Lop Doe









Siamese Sable Rex Buck (1)









Siamese Sable Rex Buck (2)









Chinchilla Netherland Dwarf Buck


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

aaawww pimps they are seriously cute, im in love with alice, she needs special hugs from me, cant wait to meet her in person.....or rabbit....whatever:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Any time hun. Think she's about a week off being due, We are feeding her up loads. First bowl of food in front of her and she ate and ate til she was full. Plenty of extras in her diet aswell.
I didn't know she was pregnant but i saw she was thin. £1 I got her for. Worth it knowing that she is now in the right hands. No one else wanted her either.
Can't wait to see what babies she has.


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

awww theyre all beautiful!!
the one with the longer hair made me laugh tho.. hehe
still all beautiful


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

sea_beaver said:


> awww theyre all beautiful!!
> the one with the longer hair made me laugh tho.. hehe
> still all beautiful


 
just sent my sister pics, she is totally in love with the Lionlop lol Really in love!


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, it makes me miss my Nethie buck seeing them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stunning Buns Im loving the one with the wig:lol2: Poor Alice Im so glad you have got her:flrt: How many rabbits have you got now?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No prizes for guessing that I love those Rexes - he's absolutely gorgeous.

The rabbit breeder I got my Sussex Gold from about 15 years ago (now that's a lovely breed of rabbit and a big one!) in Castletown, near Pontefract also bred Thuringers! I'd never seen them before, but I greatly admired them - I'd just set my heart on a Sussex Gold. Yours is very handsome!

And I love the black lop - think there's little else more handsome than a jet black lop rabbit.

I could go on and on, but I'll stop there!! 

They're all gorgeous though!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww they are all very cute but my favs are the mini lops. Ive got an agouti (sp) mini lop here


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are gorgeous 
you got some real bargains and they will all be in superb hands now


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bautiful bunnies, i love rexes.

now you've got the bug for buying more rabbits, buy my babies, go on, you've got that many you wont notice 2 more lol.


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Just too cute! I love the Black Fox Rex Buck. Very handsome.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

teshu said:


> bautiful bunnies, i love rexes.
> 
> now you've got the bug for buying more rabbits, buy my babies, go on, you've got that many you wont notice 2 more lol.


 
Sadly I would have had they not been crosses. Pure Mini's or pure french then yes but not room for crosses. Sorry.
(I know, Very 'Nazi' of me.)

The only crosses we take in are ones dumped in boxes at the door.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The only crosses we take in are ones dumped in boxes at the door.[/quote]

:lol2: Pimp that sounded like an invitation


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> The only crosses we take in are ones dumped in boxes at the door.


:lol2: Pimp that sounded like an invitation[/quote]


Well otherwise my hubby would go nuts lol
When he read your posting over my shoulder he gumbled :lol2:

Do you know how many current house bunnies I have while he's building outdoor hutches? I have so many indoor rabbit cages, the big ones lol in my livingroom it's become the rabbitroom lol

Had a phone call from a vets in Oldham yesterday 'Hello is the Ferret Rescue?'
Eh ferret rescue? when the hell did that happen???? Bloody Cyth at Rat Rescue lol Take in One ferret and now I'm Ferret Rescue. She knows how to get me to start up something now needed in this area don't she. Laura has Ferrets, Laura loves ferrets, laura now has a huge garden, Laura can be Ferret Rescue lol

All the fun of the fair here lol :whistling2:


----------

